# What Are You Eating?



## Lazario

Now, earlier today, or later on?

Me: buttered toast, toast with strawberry jam, and a bowl of cheerios.


----------



## otherworldly

Now? Alpen cereal with milk and several cups of coffee.


----------



## grapegrl

For lunch...the '******* special'*. A can of Vienna sausages and some Saltine crackers. Ahhh, the gastronomic delights of 'mechanically separated chicken'!


----------



## Zombie-F

I just polished off a bag of chicken tenders from Boston Market. Mmmm...


----------



## Death's Door

I just had a bowl of watermelon topped with cottage cheese.


----------



## Bone Dancer

I had two cherry tomatoes from my garden, first ones.


----------



## trishaanne

Homemade macaroni and cheese left from the BBQ.


----------



## Death's Door

Bone Dancer said:


> I had two cherry tomatoes from my garden, first ones.


Good for you BD! I'm still waiting for tomatoes from my garden. They are on there like grapes and still green. I've been buying them at the farm stand because I need homegrown veggies.


----------



## Lazario

I'm going to have a small bowl of Raisin Bran with the milk left from the Cheerios (there are starving kids in... who would kill me if I threw away good food/drink).


----------



## scarface

Bologna sandwich with some chips and a pickle.


----------



## Hauntiholik

peach yogurt, an apple and coffee


----------



## TearyThunder

I just got finished with some leftover spagetti.


----------



## Hellrazor

I just had "Spicey Noodle" from the Thai restaurant down the street... mmmmm mmmm good!

Now Im just drinking water till home time when I will be cooking a chicken on the BBQ


----------



## BloodyRose

A banana nut muffin, ice tea, and a heaping helping of crash bandicoot.


----------



## MrsMyers666

Now I am hungry. I had a brown sugar cinnamon bagel for breakfast, pizza for lunch, dinner?


----------



## mrklaw

We've been getting a ton of strawberries and raspberries from our garden along with a few cherry tomatoes and some cucumbers.

For lunch I ate a ham and swiss sandwich and some Campbells Chicken Noodle soup.


----------



## BloodyRose

mrklaw said:


> We've been getting a ton of strawberries and raspberries from our garden along with a few cherry tomatoes and some cucumbers.
> 
> For lunch I ate a ham and swiss sandwich and some Campbells Chicken Noodle soup.


tomatos are evil and should be banished off the face of the earth.


----------



## Death's Door

BloodyRose said:


> tomatos are evil and should be banished off the face of the earth.


You've peaked my interest why are tomatoes evil.


----------



## DeathTouch

Little chocolate dounuts. It was John Belushi's favorite.


----------



## HibLaGrande

grilled chicken ang bacon samich' with mozzeralla cheese and ranch dressing on toasted sourdough bread. MMMMMMM


----------



## TipoDeemin

Jolly Rancher jelly beans. And some turkey jerky. Am I healthy or what?


----------



## slightlymad

oreo cookies


----------



## turtle2778

Nerds the candy and pepsi...YUMMY


----------



## slimy

Six eggwhite omelet and water packed tuna straight from the can.

Gotta get that protein!!!!!


----------



## DeathTouch

pop tarts with peanut butter on top.


----------



## BloodyRose

Da Weiner said:


> You've peaked my interest why are tomatoes evil.


they just are, i hate them that much, Morbius likes them though, i never buy them i don't like touching them, slicing them, or just plain looking at them. he wants tomatos he has to buy them himself.


----------



## BloodyRose

DeathTouch said:


> pop tarts with peanut butter on top.


you and Morbius would get along great, he loves peanut butter on stuff like that too and tons of it.


----------



## slightlymad

Nutter Butter


----------



## Death's Door

For this morning - a bowl of sweet watermelon and a 1/2 cottage cheese on top.


----------



## grapegrl

I had a brownie for breakfast!


----------



## Bram Bones

a black licorice flavored salt water taffy.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Coffee. Lots and lots of coffee.


----------



## trishaanne

I just had a bag of popcorn for breakfast!


----------



## Lazario

I just had lasagna with cauliflower mixed in it, a piece of bread, and a couple beets. The lasagna was beyond terrible, but it was one of those damn 'healthier' meals that my roomates keep buying.


----------



## grim reaper

birthday cake lol


----------



## Spooklights

Spaghetti with homemade marinara sauce. Yum!


----------



## slightlymad

cracker jacks


----------



## Wyatt Furr

a hot dog


----------



## slightlymad

pop tarts & coffee


----------



## turtle2778

Cheddar cheese pretzel combos and a pepsi. YUM


----------



## Death's Door

Bran Flakes with 1% milk.


----------



## grapegrl

I didn't pack anything for lunch and had to grab something on the run, so I tried one of the new Snack Wraps from McDonalds. Pretty tasty and wasn't too big and heavy of a lunch.


----------



## Bram Bones

This morning I bought a giant sticky bun in the cafeteria at work.
A super sticky piece from the center - no hard or dried out edges. 
Some walnuts. Moist and perfect.

Nearing the end, I felt something in my mouth. A human hair. About four inches long. Ruined my whole day.


I'm still thinking about it.


----------



## grapegrl

Bram Bones said:


> Nearing the end, I felt something in my mouth. A human hair. About four inches long. Ruined my whole day.


*shudder*
 
 


How...vile. That would have made me vomit all over the place. Funny that I don't really mind the occasional cat hair (hey, they're my cats and I know where they've been!  ), but human hair...GAAAAHHH!!!!!

*runs around and panics!*


----------



## Death's Door

Yeah, that would make me lose my lunch too. By the way, I had turkey, cheese, lettuce, NJ tomatoe, onion with light mayo on wheat bread with a diet coke.


----------



## Spooklights

That sounds good. It was a slice of pizza and a crystal light, here.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Corn dogs and Tater-tots.


----------



## TearyThunder

I just got back from dinner.....Shrimp Scampi from Red Lobster.


----------



## BloodyRose

Dr Morbius said:


> Corn dogs and Tater-tots.


I think i'm spoiling him too much with my taking food out of a box and heating it up in the oven skills. he'll never want my home cookin' again after this fancy gormet meal.


----------



## BloodyRose

Bram Bones said:


> This morning I bought a giant sticky bun in the cafeteria at work.
> A super sticky piece from the center - no hard or dried out edges.
> Some walnuts. Moist and perfect.
> 
> Nearing the end, I felt something in my mouth. A human hair. About four inches long. Ruined my whole day.
> 
> I'm still thinking about it.


See if that was me, i'd take the hair back to the place i bought the food from, raised hell and to get my point across about how utterly disgusted i was about it, i'd puke on the managers shoes.

Ask Morbius, we were at Dairy Queen once not only was there a hair in my burger. there sat a fat disgusting tomato on it too, i didn't know which repulsed me more the hair or the tomato non-the-less, i hauled it back to the counter and proceeded to reem the manager... i told him I don't remember ordering a burger with tomato nor this long black curly hair from your cook, tossed the burger on the counter and said fix it now!


----------



## slightlymad

coffee and cigarettes breakfest of champions


----------



## Hauntiholik

Coffee and a doughnut


----------



## Hellrazor

Grape Mike N Ikes and water (to make me feel better about the mike n ikes)


----------



## trishaanne

2 chocolate and marshmallow cookies....comfort food before I have to go back and deal with my mother in law


----------



## otherworldly

Coffee, Lucky charms and milk, more coffee...(my dog had the milk left in the bowl)


----------



## mrklaw

Today I had oatmeal with brown sugar and milk for breakfast. For lunch, I had a salami and swiss sandwich and some lays potato chips.


----------



## bodybagged

mint chocolate chip ice cream!!!!!


----------



## turtle2778

Cold Pizza


----------



## Spooklights

french fries with mayo (comfort food plus!)


----------



## TearyThunder

Breakfast: Nothing unless you count coffee.
Lunch: Nothing
Dinner: Chicken nuggets and fries
Desert: Icecream (chocolate)


----------



## DeathTouch

Breakfast: Poptart
Lunch: nothing
Dinner: Fries and a soda from Mickey D's.


----------



## BloodyRose

for breakfast i forget
for lunch grilled cheese

for dinner teriyaki chicken and teriyaki rice-a-roni
and for desert i had Dr. Morbius, oh yea and a brownie.


----------



## Dr Morbius

I'm delicious!


----------



## krough

BloodyRose said:


> for breakfast i forget
> for lunch grilled cheese
> 
> for dinner teriyaki chicken and teriyaki rice-a-roni
> and for *desert i had Dr. Morbius,* oh yea and a brownie.


Thank god im not eating anything otherwise I would be getting ill LOL


----------



## TearyThunder

hot pocket and chips


----------



## Hauntiholik

Breakfast was raisin bran and coffee.
Lunch...I dunno yet.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Eggs, over easy, toast and grape soda.


----------



## lady_bee

For dinner i whipped up 2 homemade pizzas: 1 with pepperoni, mushrooms, and pineapple, the other with just pepperoni and mushrooms. Now I'm having a few drinks of Wilderberry schnapps and Sprite.


----------



## Spooklights

cake and ice cream for Mom's birthday.


----------



## BloodyRose

Spooklights said:


> cake and ice cream for Mom's birthday.


the usual sunday breakfast.. pancakes and sausage.


----------



## DeathTouch

BloodyRose said:


> the usual sunday breakfast.. pancakes and sausage.


Pancakes and sausage? No fair! And as far as having Dr. M. in the morning, you can have it. If I want a pop Tart I will go to the shopping market and put some up. Yuky!


----------



## grapegrl

We're getting ready for my dear Daddy's 60th birthday party this evening. Grilled salmon and swordfish, layered salad with homemade blue cheese dressing, garlic bread and coconut cake!


----------



## Dr Morbius

BloodyRose said:


> the usual sunday breakfast.. pancakes and sausage.


I had what she had.


----------



## lady_bee

Slow cooked pot roast, potatoes, baby carrots, and cornbread muffins.


----------



## Dr Morbius

I just had a baloney sandwich for lunch...still kinda full of pancakes and sausage from this morning.


----------



## BloodyRose

Dr Morbius said:


> I just had a baloney sandwich for lunch...still kinda full of pancakes and sausage from this morning.


Oscar Mayer has a way with B-O-L-O-G-N-A!

I just had left over Enchaladas.


----------



## SpookyDude

Pistachios


----------



## Bone Dancer

cold left over popcorn


----------



## Spooklights

iced coffee and some M & M's


----------



## grapegrl

3 acetominophen and a glass of water...my head hurts like a mofo!


----------



## Death's Door

A diet coke with a greek salad with a homemakde vinegarette and a chocolate Tastykake!!!! Now that's what I call a well-balanced lunch.


----------



## Hauntiholik

mmmmm tastykake

yogurt and sugar snap peas


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

Barbecue & fake potato salad


----------



## TearyThunder

Ranch chips


----------



## BloodyRose

Bologna Sandwhich and iced tea


----------



## Spooklights

chicken and green beans


----------



## turtle2778

butterfinger and pepsi, can it get any better???


----------



## Bone Dancer

left over chicken fried rice from supper. 
And no turtle it doesnt get any better then that.


----------



## Lazario

A bowl of chicken-mushroom ramen, 2 hot dogs, a bag of microwave popcorn, some milk, and an apple.


----------



## Death's Door

a bowl of watermelon and cottage cheese on top.


----------



## Spooklights

Grilled Cheese....with french bread and swiss cheese.


----------



## lady_bee

Frosted Flakes and OJ


----------



## BloodyRose

My youngest son made me scrambled eggs and toast!


----------



## Lazario

2 cupcakes, a cheeseburger Hot Pocket, some milk, and an apple


----------



## Death's Door

Tuna on wheat with cheese, lettuce, NJ tomatoe, sliced onions and a cup of homemade shrimp salad along with a diet coke.


----------



## Spooklights

Taco Salad and Raspberry iced tea


----------



## grapegrl

Leftover chicken pilau


----------



## Death's Door

I had an "everything" bagel with regular cream cheese, coffee, and orange juice.


----------



## otherworldly

Chocolate Lucky Charms (what a glorious invention!) with milk and coffee.


----------



## Death's Door

a piece of birthday cake with homemade chocolate icing. I made it for a co-worker's birthday.


----------



## Spooklights

cheese nips and a bottle of water


----------



## Hellrazor

Extreem Flavor Blasted Cheddar Goldfish!!!! mmmmm


----------



## krough

beer


----------



## BloodyRose

Teriyaki chicken patty and green beans


----------



## Hauntiholik

kielbasa


----------



## Koumajutsu

Chinese BBQ pork and beef with broccoli


----------



## TearyThunder

What, no icecream tonight KJ?


----------



## lady_bee

Peanut butter toast and coffee


----------



## Hellrazor

more freekin Goldfish....


----------



## Death's Door

Hellrazor said:


> more freekin Goldfish....


I take it you like them.


----------



## BloodyRose

Goldfishes are so delisious!


----------



## SpectreTTM

Slice of plain Cheese Pizza & a Salad


----------



## Death's Door

Had a Wendy's Turkey w/Pesto Frocatta sandwich, medium fries and diet coke.


----------



## HibLaGrande

my diet consists entirely of dead carbon based life forms and acid.


----------



## BloodyRose

Tacos.. lots of tacos


----------



## Spooklights

zucchini squash and corn on the cob


----------



## lady_bee

A Dum Dum pop.

Making a turkey breast, stuffing, sweet potatoes, broccoli, and corn for dinner. Smells good in here.


----------



## Spooklights

BBQ ribs, greens, potato salad, and a diet root beer.
Now that's livin'!


----------



## TearyThunder

popcorn


----------



## Wyatt Furr

pork chops and wild rice


----------



## slightlymad

gadzooks ice cream


----------



## Death's Door

A lowfat blackberry yogurt


----------



## grapegrl

PB&J sammich


----------



## Death's Door

a bag of M&Ms with peanuts


----------



## mrklaw

Doritos
elbow macaroni with tomato sauce and fresh mozzarella


----------



## slightlymad

cinimon bun pop tarts


----------



## Spooklights

grilled cheese and chicken soup


----------



## HibLaGrande

Homemade Phliiy beef and swiss, or should I say T-bone and swiss samich'


----------



## slightlymad

crunch munch

T-bone and swiss a philly cheese steak go back to lukes you sinner.


----------



## grapegrl

black cherry yogurt


----------



## Death's Door

Tuna on wheat with lettuce, onions and NJ tomator and pickles on the side with a diet coke


----------



## Hauntiholik

grapes


----------



## grapegrl

Hauntiholik said:


> grapes


OUCH!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

grapegrl said:


> OUCH!!


I should have known better eh?
Green seedless organic grapes. If that applies you to grapegrl then you need to have that looked at LMAO!


----------



## grapegrl

I am up to my ears in grapes right now (and will be literally when I get home). I have a couple of big orders to fill for tomorrow morning, so I'll be a pickin' little fool when I get home from work this afternoon.

To get back on track, though...baby carrots with homemade blue cheese dip.


----------



## lady_bee

Reheated pepperoni pizza


----------



## mrklaw

ham and swiss sandwich and a slurpee


----------



## slimy

More tuna and a grapefruit. Being fat sucks.


----------



## slightlymad

fritos


----------



## Spooklights

cold pizza


----------



## grapegrl

leftover chicken/rice casserole


----------



## Bram Bones

Cheesy Gordita Crunch, baby.


----------



## grapegrl

Bram Bones said:


> Cheesy Gordita Crunch, baby.


you lucky dog...yo quiero Taco Bell


----------



## Bram Bones

Fire sauce. None of that mild stuff


----------



## slightlymad

Honey glazed ham


----------



## Death's Door

Cheerios and lowfat milk


----------



## spideranne

Donut (shouldn't be, but I am)


----------



## MrsMyers666

Peanut Butter Chocolate Chunk granola bar.


----------



## lady_bee

nonfat yogurt and a banana


----------



## Spooklights

Wendy's chicken griller and diet lemonade


----------



## Death's Door

Two slices of veggie pizza and a cherry coke.


----------



## Hellrazor

1/2 cup All Bran and 1 L water... gotta stay regular LOL


----------



## Death's Door

a bowl of watermelon.


----------



## Spooklights

spinach salad with strawberries and cucumber and balsamic dressing


----------



## Death's Door

A bowl of Schrimp Lo Mein


----------



## trishaanne

A corned beef and swiss on rye bread and a diet vanilla pepsi


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Just got done some Jamaican jerk chicken on the grill, beans and rice, salad and some wine.


----------



## RoxyBlue

For dinner, I had salmon marinated in lemon juice and soy sauce, then baked with a coating of bread crumbs, black pepper, and parmesan cheese; baked sweet potato with butter and brown sugar; and steamed vegetables (cauliflower, green beans, broccoli) tossed with butter and garlic.

For dessert, I believe I'll make up for all the healthy stuff by eating some Ben & Jerry's ice cream.

Oh, and I had some spicy nacho cheese Doritos as a snack before dinner


----------



## Devils Chariot

slummin it tonight.

2 hotdogs with a ton of mustard, hebrewnational. yummy.


----------



## scareme

Does anyone have a good recipe for meatloaf? I'm tired of mine.


----------



## Bone Dancer

scareme said:


> Does anyone have a good recipe for meatloaf? I'm tired of mine.


And what is your recipe for meatloaf?

Mine is fairly basic.
about 2lbs of ground beef or chuck
1 egg beaten and mixed into the meat
12 single crackers crushed and added to meat, or bread crumbs about 1 cup
salt and pepper, aprox a tsp of each, or season salt, 1/2 tsp garlic salt
1 med small onion chopped
Bake at 350

options are almost endless


----------



## Fangs

a slice of bologna with mustard, rolled up and tomato juice.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Pasta, homemade meatballs and sauce, Caesar salad and garlic bread


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nothing at the moment, but I did have nacho chips with melted shredded cheddar cheese and bean dip for dinner.


----------



## Devils Chariot

pizza formaggio


----------



## Wyatt Furr

homemade potato salad


----------



## ubzest

Just finished some chinese and diet coke!


----------



## Monk

carrots and Guinness


----------



## RoxyBlue

Interesting combination there, Monk


cocoa roasted almonds


----------



## tot13

Bone Dancer said:


> And what is your recipe for meatloaf?
> 
> Mine is fairly basic.
> about 2lbs of ground beef or chuck
> 1 egg beaten and mixed into the meat
> 12 single crackers crushed and added to meat, or bread crumbs about 1 cup
> salt and pepper, aprox a tsp of each, or season salt, 1/2 tsp garlic salt
> 1 med small onion chopped
> Bake at 350
> 
> options are almost endless


I make mine the same as BD's with a few additions: half a grated carrot, a couple of dashes of Tony's seasoning, and once the lid comes off for browning, coat the top with Parmesian cheese and a little more garlic salt.


----------



## tot13

Hellrazor said:


> 1/2 cup All Bran and 1 L water... gotta stay regular LOL


Ya know that's kinda funny coming from a Hellrazor, lol.


----------



## Spooky1

Just finished off some Butter Chicken for lunch, yum! Now I'm having a Granny Smith Apple.


----------



## Dr Morbius

My wife makes a killer meatloaf sauce using ketchup, mustard and brown sugar. No heat for the sauce itself, but pour some on top during the browning process and reserve the rest for the table. It's sweet and tangy...MMmmmm.


----------



## tot13

I'm having hamburger steaks and gravy left-over from last night, some Tostitos, and a bottle of water.


----------



## debbie5

Marie Callendar honey chicken pot pie and a Fiji water. Ate too much pot pie- the portion in the box is huge. I need an Aciphex..yig.


----------



## Monk

chicken curry and Guinness


----------



## scareme

Cinnamon raisin toast, glass of water.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Blue berries. I just got two five pound boxes. They get put up in 2cup bags and frozen. So this winter there can be pie, muffins, pancakes.


----------



## RoxyBlue

A cup of coffee, a bit of pastry, and some dry roasted almonds


----------



## Spooky1

I just had a triple chocolat Klondike bar (to rejuvinate me after mowing the lawn).


----------



## The Archivist

Working on leftovers from the Leg of Human from last night. Seriously. 

I'm trying out an idea I had for a Halloween party item. Fill a human lower leg with foot mold with a lower leg and foot from a Bucky then pack a slurry of ground chicken to fill the spaces. I then put it in the fridge to harden. So far, its working perfectly.

Amazing how normal you all sound just by reading what you eat. Apparently, I'm the only twisted one here.


----------

